# The big switch



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got to say that 'The Big Switch' wasn't that hard at all. Not to say that it might not be this easy for everyone, but Esme took to it like a duck to water.

So, how? I got a little tip from Claire at T&C Reptiles in Ashford. Esme was on large mice at the time I wanted to switch. I was going to go up to weaner rats but Claire suggested starting on rat pups, and here is the trick, a nice small mouse for dessert. The two rodents were transported home in the same bag, then defrosted in the same plastic bag together. I warmed the two together in the same bag in hot water so that there was plenty of thermal signature and, Wham! she struck. I must say that it wasn't instant. But that is because she didn't recognise the rat scent as prey, but she was interested in it and struck once it was waggled in front of her. As the pup was small she was soon back out on the hunt, I'm guessing that she 'remembered' that there was a mouse scent around. She struck the mouse with her usual zeal.

This method continued for three feeds. The fourth feed I neglected the mouse (but still defrosted them together). The fifth feed was rat only. It worked. For me anyways. I hope others have success with it too. 

She's now 6 months old, on large weaners/small rats (these vary in size so much it seems) and is 344g. She has also just shed again and is yellowing nicely. Watch this space. Oh, I've also just increased the size of her enclosure. I've gone from a 9l RUB with a heatmat to an 18l RUB with a ceramic. I'll let you know how I get on with the feeding post-switch. :whistling2:


----------

